# Not sure which aquarium to get



## skylan01 (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been out of cichlids for a few years but I've decided to give it another go. I plan on setting up a small tank of preferrably 30 gallons with Ocellatus and Calvus, but I'm pretty specific on what I want and I'm having a hard time finding it. It absolutely has to be rimless and also for whatever gallon I decide on (20-30) I would like it to be a larger footprint, i.e. "long" and not too tall because of the wasted space for tangs.

The closest I've been able to find is the Seaclear 30 gallon acrylic show tank, which is 6 inches longer than the standard run of the mill 29gallon, but the problem is obviously that acrylic can scratch easily and is pretty expensive compared to glass at this size. I've looked at glasscages.com but I've heard too many bad reviews to give them a shot.

Do I need to resort to building my own (which would probably end badly), or is there a manufacturer anyone could recommend? Hopefully this is the right section of the forum to ask.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Since it has to be rimless I can not offer any suggestion of than to use Bing or Google to find a maker.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm with smitty - Rimless knocks out almost all of the standard manufacturers. But the good news is that since it will be custom, you should have ability to get exactly what you want anyway.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Just curious why do you want it to be rimless?


----------



## skylan01 (Feb 2, 2016)

zimmy said:


> Just curious why do you want it to be rimless?


I just really like the look without the black framing. The acrylic show aquariums are beautiful however I had reservations about the scratching, cost, etc..


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Rimless tanks look pretty but they also have some major disadvantages.

1. No lip for a lid to rest on. Tops are pretty much a necessity and the glass lids need some sort of clip to clip on to. Photographs of rimless tanks almost never show a lid (which is really disingenuous as that's not how the tank looks most of the time).
2. The waterline is clearly exposed. Over time, a calcium scale rim will appear on the tank unless you diligently keep it clean.
3. Cleaning the glass requires extra care. Because there is no lip to serve as a splash guard, even moving a magnetic algae scraper across the glass will cause the water to slosh out the top.

Of course this applies to glass and not acrylic. Acrylic tanks actually have a top (they use a second bottom on top and CNC cut out openings for access).

Andy


----------



## skylan01 (Feb 2, 2016)

That's actually some really good feedback, I hadn't thought about the lid situation for glass. I guess I'd lean more towards acrylic since they seem to be the only thing I'm interested in aesthetically, just nervous because I plan on using lots of sand and rocks.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Totally agree with Narwhal 72's comments.

In terms of acrylic tanks, yes you may get some scratches here and there with sand and rocks but they can be buffed out.

Personally, I'd just get a regular glass 30G or better still, a 33 long. It'll cost half the price of an acrylic tank and be less hassle. Eventually you won't even notice the tank, it'll be the fish you'll give your attention to. A 33L is 48" long. That would meet your stated needs nicely and not cost a fortune.


----------



## Ted Schubert (Feb 4, 2016)

Would you ever consider building your own tank? I ask this because there is a guy on YouTube king of DIY that has a pretty good video. This guy goes over acrylic thickness and welding methods.

If DIY isn't your thing, you may be able to have one made for you by a vendor that sells acrylic. These folks do this for a living so it would most likely be high quality.
I've seen a couple of tanks built from scraps of acrylic at the store for next to nothing.


----------



## skylan01 (Feb 2, 2016)

I actually had no idea there was even a 33 long aquarium. I'm intrigued by it because it may allow me to mix some cyps in with my shellies. I'm having a difficult time finding anything for sale on the web though. Do you know where to get one, zimmy?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Any Aqueon dealer should be able to order one for you.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I sold a 33 long aquarium not to long ago. I replaced it with two 20 highs. But it was a great tank for under a 55 gallon aquarium. 40 long aquariums are only a few inches taller, and cost about the same and are easier to find in stock. Some double 55 gallon stands have very little height for the bottom tank and for those, the 33 is a knuckle saver when you try to force your hand into the few inches of access between the tank and the top of the stand.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Narwhal72 said:


> Any Aqueon dealer should be able to order one for you.


This is what I'd recommend.

If you want to add cyps, a 40 long would be better. They're very easy to find and don't cost much more that a 33L.


----------



## skylan01 (Feb 2, 2016)

Well here's a follow up.. Where can I find a 40 gallon breeder? 4ft long, having trouble finding anything


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Look for it as a 40 long. The 40 breeder usually refers to the three foot long version. I do know someone near me with several used ones he's selling (in northeast Ohio), but new ones sometimes show up on sale for $1 a gallon at some of the big box pet chains.


----------



## skylan01 (Feb 2, 2016)

The 40 long seems to be as rare as the 33L. I'm in Charlotte NC and all the petco's around here say they don't carry them. Any suggestions? Also I know this isn't the tang section but will cyps work in this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I special order the 33L from an LFS.


----------



## Off_register (Feb 5, 2015)

I am looking to do the same build as you right now to house my 4 Goldies so I agree with getting the 33 Long. I actually just ordered a 33 Long for my LFS yesterday. Guys said it's gonna cost $69.00. That's my cost here close to Chicago so maybe it will be cheaper by you. A lil more than I wanted to spend but it is rare to find in stores so I went for it. Call a smaller privately owned Fish store by you to see if they can order one for you. Aquaeon still makes the 33 Long so it can be ordered. Petco probably doesn't want to do custom orders. If you are worried about your Cyps, just look into the 40 Long or just do a 55 gallon. They are all the same platform, they just get taller in size.


----------



## Nicky Paul (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for Sharing this I like It


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Acrylic is annoying to keep clean because it scratches easily and is a dirt and calcium magnet. It will never look completely clear unless you actually drain it and buff it out regularly. I don't go too crazy over it but if you don't even like rims then you will go completely crazy from acrylic tank.

You might get used to the rims, it makes things much more convenient. Otherwise you may have to go custom.


----------

